

If Google buys Groupon: A massive culture clash - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-groupon-culture-clash-2010-11

======
akkartik
_"In Groupon's bustling 1,000-person Chicago headquarters, heroes include
comedy writers, improv actors, and buzzing rooms of salespeople. There is an
office elaborately decorated as a bedroom for an imaginary, deranged tenant.
It's hilarious, but also the kind of thing that the brains at Google probably
wouldn't find funny, or support."_

Has the author ever been to the Google offices? From what I read here Groupon
would fit right in. Both companies seem to be extremely bottom-up, embracing
chaos and weirdness. Technical vs non-technical seems like a detail. (And
Google employs a _lot_ of non-technical folks.)

Disclaimer: I now work at Google. When I interviewed there I saw a newsletter
in the _urinals_. Do you think an algorithm thought of that?

